# 5' vs 6' ladders.



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Wanting an honest review of what people prefer. I was just in a discussion with a fellow painter who swears by 5' ladders. I have always preferred 6' because I feel that the extra foot of reach is worth the extra couple of pounds. 

I realize each one will work better in differing circumstances. I just wonder what people consider the best all around ladder?

I am 6' tall so I'm not sure height plays much into it. Let me know!


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I like a 5 footer for standard 8 foot ceilings. I like a 6 for 9 or 10 foot ceilings. I use a 3 
footer for closets.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use the 4' and 6' foot a bunch. The only place I have seen a 5' for sale is either Lynn Ladders or Craigslist. Our local mom and pop and big box stores don't carry them, or not many since I never see them.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I like a light 4' aluminum with bucket tray


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't think I have ever come across one either. Four and six footers seem to fit the bill just fine.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Sherwin Williams will special order a 5 foot ladder for you. I just prefer the height of the bucket shelf with the 5.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Interior I very rarely use a ladder. Rolling Perry scaffolding. Other wise a two' unless it has a height issue. Then what ever it takes. Out side '6' three leg orchard ladder. Works great in the bushes and uneven ground.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Standard ceilings/interiors I use two aluminum work platforms and run a plank across if necessary. I'm 6'1 and find that the height is perfect.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I prefer a six footer along with an eight footer. That's because I have to frequently access spaces above dropped ceilings. I suppose everyone has there best equipment for the environment and challenges they face.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

If you're going to spend money on a stepladder, consider a podium or platform stepladder, which I just found out are two different things:

http://www.wernerco.com/us/en/products/climbing-equipment/stepladders


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone else ever been up on a 20' step ladder? Absolutely terrifying. Only did it once many years ago for a guy who had a small water stain in the middle of his ceiling in an open concept condo. He was holding the bottom while I was going up, then I look down and he's walking away on his cel phone when I got to the top.


----------



## rml63 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Podium ladder*



I paint paint said:


> If you're going to spend money on a stepladder, consider a podium or platform stepladder, which I just found out are two different things:
> 
> http://www.wernerco.com/us/en/products/climbing-equipment/stepladders


I justed picked up my new podium ladder today , it is 48" total height , folded depth is 6" and platform height is 23 inches. The platform is 14" by 18" and solid. At 6 feet tall it puts me just shy of an 8' ceiling but it is very safe to stand on a reasonably priced at $115 CDN

Mike


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Whenever I'm walking my eight foot ladder through the hallways of a particular facility, I feel like I'm playing "Operation". It creates a little stress


----------



## Classic Painting (Feb 12, 2016)

I've only seen 1 5' ladder it was made of wood. I prefer 6' over any other for all interior work. Of course bigger if needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a couple 5' aluminum Werners in my ladder graveyard that I really should recycle since they have busted handles and popped rivets along with being bit tweaked and they have not seen a job site in many years. A 5' ladder is alright but since it is more of a special order ladder these days I personally don't see the need for them. I use a 4' for standard 8' work and a 6' for the 9' and 10' work.


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

I just find this guy the cat's meow in 8' rooms. Weighs next to nothing, has a large place to stand and a spot for my can. Never thought much of it till i tried it at a friends place and wont use nothing else now.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a 6 ft aluminum Werner but I love using the 3 ft wide 2 ft high double step work platform Werner makes. It'll change your life on 8 ft work. I can work 7 ft at a time with out moving the ladder. It's much sturdier than the cheaper 44$ work bench. I paid like 78$ for the platform such is rated at 300lb. Werner makes them in higher models which are great for 9-10 ft ceilings. These work platforms are excellent for drywall work too.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Every time there's a new stepladder thread, I try to find out what happened to the old "rope ladders". They had ropes between the two sections instead of the finger-pinching metal spanners that are on all the ladders now. They were called "decorator" ladders back in the day. Wooden stepladders made in 4', 6', and 8'. Am I the only old fart the misses those ladders?


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Pete6114 said:


> I just find this guy the cat's meow in 8' rooms. Weighs next to nothing, has a large place to stand and a spot for my can. Never thought much of it till i tried it at a friends place and wont use nothing else now.


Does it stay locked in the open position pretty well? I leave my can on the platform of my 6' ladder as I move it around the room cutting the top. Saves time. I feel like that little thing wouldn't have the balance to it.

BTW, I have not tried a 5' ladder, but really, a 6' blue tip weighs so little that I've never even considered using something smaller for weight considerations. But for super tight situations, I have used something like a Rubbermaid step stool.


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

804 Paint said:


> Does it stay locked in the open position pretty well? I leave my can on the platform of my 6' ladder as I move it around the room cutting the top. Saves time. I feel like that little thing wouldn't have the balance to it.


It stays open and never wants to fold up on me. I don't often use the tray for the pail and like it in my left hand while cutting in and don't like moving any ladder with a pail on the tray. But that's just me.
Here is a pic of a walking ladder i brought over from Europe. Got a 4' and a 5' footer. Don't use it much anymore though.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd be really nervous about just sitting a paint can on a tray. I've always just used a pot hook. You can swing your ladder around quite a bit and good old gravity keeps the can nice and level. Hasn't failed me yet (shouldn't have said that because now I know what's going to happen).


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Pete6114 said:


> It stays open and never wants to fold up on me. I don't often use the tray for the pail and like it in my left hand while cutting in and don't like moving any ladder with a pail on the tray. But that's just me.
> Here is a pic of a walking ladder i brought over from Europe. Got a 4' and a 5' footer. Don't use it much anymore though.


My planta fascia is screaming in pain just looking at that torture rack!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'd be really nervous about just sitting a paint can on a tray. I've always just used a pot hook. You can swing your ladder around quite a bit and good old gravity keeps the can nice and level. Hasn't failed me yet (shouldn't have said that because now I know what's going to happen).


Like you Bill, I always use a pot hook on a ladder tray.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone tried the Dewalt step ladders? They've been selling them in town here for a few years now at twice the price of my Werners. I couldn't believe it, but they're actually way heavier than my Werner ladders.

Not gonna pay twice the price for a yellow ladder with a big name on it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Anyone tried the Dewalt step ladders? They've been selling them in town here for a few years now at twice the price of my Werners. I couldn't believe it, but they're actually way heavier than my Werner ladders.
> 
> Not gonna pay twice the price for a yellow ladder with a big name on it.


Does it come with two lithium batteries for the built in radio, lamp, and wheel operator?


----------

